# Portfolio Tracking suggestions please



## davistev (22 September 2013)

I recently moved to Australia from Canada where I kept all my financial transactions on globeinvestor.com .  Can someone point me in the right direction to a service or software that would allow me to do the following:

1) Enter all my Australian stock transactions
2) Enter Cash Transactions / Term Deposits/ Other investments
3) Generate reports for various time periods (1,2,3,5 year blocks) :1zhelp:


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 September 2013)

davistev said:


> I recently moved to Australia from Canada where I kept all my financial transactions on globeinvestor.com .  Can someone point me in the right direction to a service or software that would allow me to do the following:
> 
> 1) Enter all my Australian stock transactions
> 2) Enter Cash Transactions / Term Deposits/ Other investments
> 3) Generate reports for various time periods (1,2,3,5 year blocks) :1zhelp:




A lot of people seem to use Stator.


----------



## 13ugs13unny (1 November 2013)

davistev said:


> I recently moved to Australia from Canada where I kept all my financial transactions on globeinvestor.com .  Can someone point me in the right direction to a service or software that would allow me to do the following:
> 
> 1) Enter all my Australian stock transactions
> 2) Enter Cash Transactions / Term Deposits/ Other investments
> 3) Generate reports for various time periods (1,2,3,5 year blocks) :1zhelp:




http://www.mysharetraderpro.com/

I use this for my frequent trading and tracking, expense, etc, great for trading you just upload the contract PDF and does it all for you.

I believe cash,bonds,term deposits & eventually real estate version of the software is coming soon.

What I like is that it spits out your tax position at any point in time.


----------



## Beau (21 December 2013)

13ugs13unny said:


> http://www.mysharetraderpro.com/
> 
> I use this for my frequent trading and tracking, expense, etc, great for trading you just upload the contract PDF and does it all for you.
> 
> ...




I'll have a look at this later, thanks


----------

